# T12 U Bent Troffers



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a customer that wants some lights replaced. Two of them are 2x2 lay-in troffers with the U bend tubes.

Would it be best to replace them with the same thing only T8 or T5, or do they make a straight 4 tube 2x2 troffer? I don't think I have ever seen a 2x2 with straight tubes.

They want to stick with fluorescent, so what would be the best replacement for these T12s?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

They make T8 u tube 2x2 layins as well as linear tubes. 
Call your supply house Monday. They may even have some on the shelf.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You can get 2x2s with PLL compact fluorescent lamps. They're nice and bright too.

There are also U-bend T8s available.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I've done a bunch of 2x2 linear 2 bulb retrofits. Start here 


http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/w...ng-kits/2-x2-troffer-retro-lighting-kits.aspx


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I've done a bunch of 2x2 linear 2 bulb retrofits. Start here
> 
> 
> http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/w...ng-kits/2-x2-troffer-retro-lighting-kits.aspx


Can you retro fit from U bend to linear?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Can you retro fit from U bend to linear?


Yes, no problem


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Can you retro fit from U bend to linear?


Pipe bender and an apprentice :thumbsup:

Erps, that's from linear to U, never mind.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Can you retro fit from U bend to linear?


 Seems like alot of work and expense.

I would just change to T8s.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Seems like alot of work and expense.
> 
> I would just change to T8s.


I plan on changing to T8 or T5, but not sure if I should stick with U bend or go back with linear.

I was referring to the link that Cletis posted for the retro fits. I just wondered if you could retro fit from U to linear.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

U sockets are all on the same side.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I plan on changing to T8 or T5, but not sure if I should stick with U bend or go back with linear.
> 
> I was referring to the link that Cletis posted for the retro fits. I just wondered if you could retro fit from U to linear.


Yeah, just get this for example. Have good pair of sheet metal cutters for that metal piece that holds the u-bulb or bend it out of way for new reflector. linears are way easy to transport and recycle too. I can't stand those ubulbs. 

http://www.warehouse-lighting.com/r...-aluminum-reflector-2ft-x-2ft-t8-troffer.aspx

http://www.dallaslightbulb.com/product.php?productid=1793&cat=571&page=1


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have not seen a 2x2 4 2' bulb layin for about 30 years now.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> I just wondered if you could retro fit from U to linear.


 Im sure you could.

Its just the U tubes would be the the least work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not sure you are saving anything. Two bulb t8 ballast and u bulbs are pretty common. One of the apt buildings I work on has some of those 4 lamp 2x2s (30yrs old). I'm with Shockdoc, a thing of the past.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I know you said you wanted to stay with flour. but Cree makes a nice little 2x2 LED that is pretty nice. CR22 maybe?? Less than $225

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/Lighting/Troffers/CR22/Cree_Troffer_CR22_SpecSheet.pdf


----------

